# Flipnote Studio viewer for DS/DS Lite released on Japanese Nintendo Ch



## Vague Rant (Nov 18, 2009)

Uploaded today to the _Minna no Nintendo Channel_ is a free client for viewing Flipnote Studio animations (previously exclusive to the DSiWare application) on any model Nintendo DS. The client can be downloaded using the DS's Download Play function, and uses wifi to download and playback animations with sound. Users cannot create or submit their own animations using this client, it allows viewing only.

The application is entirely in Japanese, so the exact details of what it is or encompasses is a mystery to me; perhaps a friendly GBAtemper will make us a translation (hint). For now, the viewer is fairly usable without Japanese knowledge; upon loading, there's a few screens of text, after which you reach the title screen (seen above). The top option connects to the network using wifi, the bottom option allows setting up your wifi connection as per other wifi-enabled games. After connecting, three options appear on screen; the first shows thumbnails of all available animations, while the second and third access help pages of some variety, also over the network.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 18, 2009)

i still dont get flipnote... i thought t'was a reading app. but if it's animations then do u make the animations or do u get to say animations that games have?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 18, 2009)

You make your own animations.


----------



## C175R (Nov 18, 2009)

you can make them and then post it if you want or you can just watch others flipnote and enjoy. its fun and FREE


----------



## cornaljoe (Nov 18, 2009)

Wait, so it's a download play game that can USE WIFI!  That's pretty awesome.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully this demo gets dumped. It'll be a #XXXX rom number though and not all rom sites have 'em


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Only watch!
Useless.
You can watch flips an the website.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone has a link to that website? i used to have it but i lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thats not against rules is it? XD)


----------



## ramboo (Nov 18, 2009)

i have a dsi,you can download flipnote studio for free its a very fun app


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 18, 2009)

The site is Flipnote Hatena.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 18, 2009)

flip notes is awesome, no matter what any one says, but thats pretty cool how they added a new app to the ds lite and allow the users to watch flip notes


----------



## redact (Nov 19, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Hopefully this demo gets dumped. It'll be a #XXXX rom number though and not all rom sites have 'em


it has been dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pay more attention in #acekard


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2009)

This looks pretty good. Watched some flipnotes and they were great.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry for bumping such an old thread.  But have they made a NA version of this yet?  I can't seem to find the ROM of this anywhere can anyone tell me the file name?


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Sorry for bumping such an old thread.  But have they made a NA version of this yet?  I can't seem to find the ROM of this anywhere can anyone tell me the file name?


No and their probably won't be, there isn't a ROM of this anyway


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 8, 2010)

There isn't?  Merc said that it has been dumped though.


----------



## Pendor (Feb 10, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is. No NA version, just JP. Check your facts.

Obviously I can't post it here, but it's not hard to find.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2013)

> Sorry for bumping such an old thread. But have they made a NA version of this yet? I can't seem to find the ROM of this anywhere can anyone tell me the file name?


 
​A rom is available. I don't even know how they managed to dump the file, but it works. Sorry, I can't post it. But now you know it's out there!​


----------

